# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  What is RDF?

## memir

> آقا سلام 
> من RSS را کاملا فهمیدم. کلی منبع فارسی راجب این بود. حالا RDF چیه؟ این یکی منبع فارسی خیلی کم داره؟


این دوتا link مرتبط

http://www.xml.com/pub/a/2001/01/24/rdf.html

http://www.w3.org/RDF/

----------


## nasim984

*RDF چیست* ؟ 
•        از Resource Description Framework به معنی چارچوب توصیف
منابع می آید.
•        برای توصیف کردن منابع موجود در اینترنت است.
•        برای خوانده شدن توسط کامپیوترها طراحی شده
است.
•        برای نمایش داده شدن به مردم طراحی نشده است.
•        از URIها برای تشخیص منابع وب استفاده می کند.
•        در XML نوشته می شود.
•        یک نمونه از استانداردهای وب است.
RDF برای اینکه از راهی مشترک برای توصیف اطلاعات
استفاده نشود طراحی شده، بنابراین می تواند
بوسیلۀ کاربردهای کامپیوتری خوانده ( درک)
شود.توصیفهای RDF برای نمایش داده شدن در روی وب
طراحی نشده اند.
مثالهایی از استفادۀ RDF:
•        شرح خصوصیات اقلام خرید و فروش، مثل خریدکردن
و موجودی.
•        شرح برنامه ریزی زمانی برای رویدادهای وب.
•        شرح اطلاعاتی در مورد صفحات وب، مثل تاریخ
ایجاد واصلاح، عنوان و نویسنده.
•        شرح محتویات و درجه عکسهای وب.
•        شرح محتویات ماشیهای جستجو.
•        شرح کتابخانه های الکترونیکی.

----------

